
Ask HN: Beginner lost in modular airthmetic division - jackallis
i can&#x27;t wrap my head around why 3 % 4 =3. Why? somebody please provide explanation that beginner can understand?
======
notahappycamper
3 / 4 = 0, remainder = 3. This is essentially where the 3 comes from

~~~
jackallis
so 5 % 6 = 5?

~~~
cimmanom
Yup. The modulo operator simply always returns the remainder after division.

5 % 6 = 5

11 % 6 = 5

12 % 6 = 0

13 % 6 = 1

837 % 6 = 3

It’s especially useful for repeating sequences:

> for x in [0, 1, 2, 3, 4]:
    
    
          print(“odd” if (x % 2) else “even”)
    
     even
    
     odd
    
     even
    
     odd
    
     even
    

> for x in [0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5]:
    
    
          print(“pah” if (x % 3) else “oom”)
    
     oom
    
     pah
    
     pah
    
     oom
    
     pah
    
     pah

